# Brak dostepu do dysków [ntfs]

## mentorsct

Witam. Mam probłem. Posiadam gentoo wraz z windowsem na jednym dysku. Postanowiłem zeby mi dyski linux motnował automatycznie wg tego co jest w handbooku: 

```

# emerge --ask dbus hal

# rc-update add dbus default

# rc-update add hald default

```

Niby jest dobrze ale kiedy chce wejsc na dysk windowsowski otrzymuje taki komunikat:

TODO: have to rethink extra options

Co zrobic zeby dostac sie normalnie na dysk z poziomu nie root'a za pomoca Konqueror. Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## tallica

```
# emerge ntfs3g
```

Było wiele razy, poszukaj...

Wklej co pokazuje polecenie:

```
# grep NTFS /usr/src/linux/.config
```

EDIT:

sprawdź czy jesteś w grupie plugdev... jeżeli nie, to dodaj się do niej  :Wink: 

----------

## mentorsct

Oto co otrzymałem:

```

mentor # grep NTFS /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

```

A zrobiłem to co kazałes czyli:

```
emerge ntfs3g

```

I nadal nie moge wejsc na dyski.

----------

## Godhand

1.Skompiluj jądro z fuse.

2. Zainstaluj ntfs3g

```

emerge ntfs3g

```

3. zamontuj dyski za pomocą ntfs-3g

```

ntfs-3g /dev/XXX /mnt/YYY

```

gdzie XXX-to Twój dysk, a YYY-punkt montowania czyli np.

```

ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/uindous

```

4. Teraz spróbuj wejść na dysk

----------

## mateo

Witam

A jestes pewien ze masz zaznaczone opcje w kernelu: 

```
File systems -> DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems -> NTFS file system support na <*>
```

oraz ewentualnie:

```
NTFS write support na <*>
```

Nic innego do głowy mi nie przychodzi.

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## tallica

Przy korzystaniu z nfts3g, sterowniki w kernelu można pominąć.

----------

## wodzik

```
BoLs ~ # cat /etc/fstab 

/dev/hda5      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/hda3               /mnt/hda3/      ntfs-3g         user,umask=000  0 0

/dev/hda1       /mnt/winc/   ntfs-3g      user,umask=000  0 0

/dev/hda2      /mnt/wind   ntfs-3g      user,umask=000  0 0

/dev/hdc1      /mnt/hdc1   auto      defaults    0 0
```

----------

## mentorsct

Zainstalowałem ntfs3. Następnie wpisałem:

```
ntfs-3g /dev/hda6 /mnt/dysk_d 
```

 I oto co otrzymałem:

```

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x48000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef3c000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 299008 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 49

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x49000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef3d000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 303104 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 4a

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x4a000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef3e000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 307200 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 4b

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x4b000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef3f000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 311296 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 4c

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x4c000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef40000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 315392 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 4d

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x4d000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef41000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 319488 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 4e

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x4e000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef42000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 323584 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 4f

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x4f000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef43000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 327680 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 50

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x50000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef44000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 331776 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 51

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x51000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef45000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 335872 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 52

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x52000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef46000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 339968 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 53

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x53000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef47000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 344064 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 54

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x54000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef48000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 348160 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 55

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x55000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef49000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 352256 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 56

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x56000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef4a000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 356352 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 57

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x57000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef4b000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 360448 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 58

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x58000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef4c000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 364544 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 59

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x59000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef4d000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 368640 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 5a

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x5a000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef4e000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 372736 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 5b

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x5b000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef4f000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 376832 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 5c

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x5c000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef50000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 380928 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 5d

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x5d000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef51000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 385024 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 5e

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x5e000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef52000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 389120 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 5f

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x5f000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef53000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 393216 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 60

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x60000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef54000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 397312 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 61

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x61000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef55000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 401408 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 62

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x62000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef56000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 405504 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 63

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x63000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef57000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 409600 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 64

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x64000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef58000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 413696 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 65

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x65000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef59000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 417792 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 66

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x66000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef5a000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 421888 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 67

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x67000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef5b000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 425984 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 68

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x68000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef5c000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 430080 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 69

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x69000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef5d000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 434176 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 6a

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x6a000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef5e000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 438272 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 6b

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x6b000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef5f000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 442368 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 6c

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x6c000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef60000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 446464 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 6d

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x6d000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef61000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 450560 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 6e

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x6e000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef62000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 454656 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 6f

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x6f000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef63000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 458752 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 70

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x70000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef64000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 462848 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 71

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x71000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef65000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 466944 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 72

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x72000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef66000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 471040 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 73

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x73000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef67000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 475136 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 74

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x74000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef68000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 479232 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 75

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x75000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef69000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 483328 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 76

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x76000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef6a000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 487424 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 77

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x77000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef6b000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 491520 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 78

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x78000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef6c000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 495616 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 79

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x79000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef6d000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 499712 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 7a

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x7a000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef6e000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 503808 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 7b

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x7b000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef6f000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 507904 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 7c

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x7c000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef70000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 512000 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 7d

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x7d000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef71000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 516096 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 7e

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x7e000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef72000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 520192 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 7f

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x7f000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef73000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 524288 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 80

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x80000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef74000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 528384 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 81

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x81000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef75000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 532480 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 82

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x82000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef76000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 536576 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 83

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x83000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef77000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 540672 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 84

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x84000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef78000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 544768 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 85

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x85000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef79000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 548864 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 86

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x86000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef7a000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 552960 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 87

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x87000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef7b000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 557056 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 88

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x88000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef7c000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 561152 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 89

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x89000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef7d000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 565248 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 8a

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x8a000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef7e000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 569344 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 8b

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x8b000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef7f000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 573440 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 8c

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x8c000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef80000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 577536 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 8d

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x8d000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef81000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 581632 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 8e

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x8e000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef82000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 585728 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 8f

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x8f000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef83000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 589824 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 90

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x90000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef84000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 593920 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 91

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x91000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef85000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 598016 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 92

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x92000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef86000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 602112 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 93

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x93000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef87000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 606208 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 94

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x94000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef88000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 610304 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 95

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x95000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef89000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 614400 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 96

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x96000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef8a000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 618496 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 97

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x97000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef8b000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 622592 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 98

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x98000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef8c000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 626688 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 99

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x99000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef8d000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 630784 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 9a

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x9a000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef8e000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 634880 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 9b

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x9b000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef8f000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 638976 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 9c

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x9c000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef90000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 643072 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 9d

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x9d000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef91000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 647168 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 9e

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x9e000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef92000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 651264 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn 9f

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0x9f000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef93000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 655360 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn a0

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0xa0000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef94000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 659456 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn a1

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0xa1000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef95000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 663552 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn a2

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x1000 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0xa2000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef96000, count 0x1000.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 667648 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x6, attr 0x80, vcn a3

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0xbc0 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0x28eef4, ofs 0xa3000.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0x28ef97000, count 0xbc0.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 6 attr 0x80 pos 670656 count 4096

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 0 attr 0xb0 pos 0 count 4096

ntfs_attr_find_vcn(): Entering for inode 0x0, attr 0xb0, vcn 0

ntfs_attr_map_runlist(): Entering for inode 0x0, attr 0xb0, vcn 0x0.

ntfs_attr_find(): attribute type 0xb0.

ntfs_mapping_pairs_decompress(): Entering for attr 0xb0.

Mapping pairs array successfully decompressed:

NTFS-fs DEBUG: Dumping runlist (values in hex):

VCN              LCN               Run length

0                bffff             1               

1                LCN_ENOENT        0                (runlist end)

ntfs_attr_pread(): Reading 0x580 bytes from vcn 0x0, lcn 0xbffff, ofs 0x0.

ntfs_pread(): Entering for pos 0xbffff000, count 0x580.

ntfs_attr_pread(): Entering for inode 0 attr 0xb0 pos 1408 count 4096

ntfs-3g-mount: fuse device is missing, try 'modprobe fuse' as root

ntfs_inode_close(): Entering for inode 0x3.

ntfs_inode_close(): Entering for inode 0x6.

ntfs_inode_close(): Entering for inode 0x0.

ntfs_inode_close(): Entering for inode 0x1.

```

----------

## Qlawy

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Zainstalowałem ntfs3. Następnie wpisałem:
> 
> ```
> ntfs-3g /dev/hda6 /mnt/dysk_d 
> ```
> ...

 

Jakim cudem ty masz gentoo? drugi temat z trywialnym problemem, nie potrafisz dopisać linijki w fstab, ani zamontować dysku z konsoli, może lepiej zastanów się nad wyborem dystrybucji  :Confused: 

```
mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda6 /mnt/dysk_d
```

 nie muszę chyba przypominać ze musi istnieć katalog /mnt/dysk_d

a jako zadanie domowe man mount i man ntfs-3g a i jeszcze jedno... sprawdź czy nie masz tego ntfs3g z flagą debug bo tak to wygląda

----------

## mentorsct

No jakims cudem mam te gentoo. Forum jest po to zeby poruszyc jakis problem. Nie musisz sie śmiac it. Dzięki za porade skorzystam i napisze czy działa.

----------

## wodzik

 *Qlawy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jakim cudem ty masz gentoo? drugi temat z trywialnym problemem, nie potrafisz dopisać linijki w fstab, ani zamontować dysku z konsoli, może lepiej zastanów się nad wyborem dystrybucji 

 

a jakim cudem ty masz gentoo, skoro twierdzisz, ze od ntfs-3g /dev/* /mnt/* jest mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/* /mnt/*? cytujac z mana:

```
NTFS-3G(8)                                                                                           NTFS-3G(8)

NAME

       ntfs-3g - Third Generation Read/Write NTFS Driver

SYNOPSIS

       ntfs-3g volume mount_point [-o option[,...]]

       mount -t ntfs-3g volume mount_point [-o option[,...]]

```

czyli dają taki sam efekt. skoro po wydaniu polecenia dalej nie ma nic w katalogu /mnt/dysk_d, znaczy ze cos jest z ntfs-3g. 

@mentorsct: pokaż wynik emerge -pv ntfs3g, emerge -pv gentoo-sources, ls /usr/src/, ls -ln  /usr/src/linux i uname -a.

----------

## Drwisz

Proponuję: [url]http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mount_MS_Windows_partitions_(FAT,NTFS)[/url]

To powinno pomóc.

----------

## mentorsct

Oki prosze o to i wyniki:

emerge -pv ntfs3g

```

[ebuild  N    ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-1.2310  USE="-debug -suid" 633 kB 

```

emerge -pv gentoo-sources

```

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r3  USE="-build -symlink" 45,724 kB 

```

ls /usr/src/

```

linux  linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r9

```

ls -ln /usr/src/linux

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 0 0 22 mar 17 19:36 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.23-gentoo-r9

```

[b]uname -a

```

Linux mentor 2.6.23-gentoo-r9 #1 SMP Mon Mar 17 20:10:58 CET 2008 i686 Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2600+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

----------

## Godhand

Napisałeś, że zainstalowałeś nfts3g

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> Oki prosze o to i wyniki:
> 
> emerge -pv ntfs3g
> 
> ```
> ...

 

a po tym widać, że tego chyba nie zrobiłeś.

----------

## mentorsct

emerge -pv ntfs3g

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-1.2310  USE="-debug -suid" 0 kB 
```

----------

## Godhand

No ok, i teraz stwórz w katalogu /mnt katalog o nazwie np. winda 

```

mkdir /mnt/winda

```

i spróbuj:

```
ntfs-3g /dev/hda6 /mnt/winda
```

i pokaż co Ci wyjdzie.

Oczywiście to hda6 napisałem posiłkując się tym co Ty napisałeś wcześniej. To oczywiście ma być oznaczenie partycji którą chcesz zamontować.

----------

## mentorsct

Oto co mi wyszło:

 mkdir /mnt/dysk_d

```
mkdir: nie można utworzyć katalogu `/mnt/dysk_d': System plików wyłącznie do odczytu

```

Potem probowałem zamontowac w samym katalogu /mnt

ntfs-3g /dev/hda6 /mnt

i wyszlo:

```
FATAL: Module fuse not found. ntfs-3g-mount: fuse device is missing, try 'modprobe fuse' as root
```

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## tallica

Pokaż zawartość fstab i mtab:

```
cat /etc/fstab
```

```
cat /etc/mtab
```

Musisz mieć wkompilowany FUSE w kernelu, albo jako moduł...

p.s Google + Gentoo Wiki + wyszukiwarka na tym forum, ręce opadaja...

p.p.s Może lepiej zmień dystrybucję na inną? Ubuntu?

----------

## mentorsct

Ja kompilowałem gentoo-sources a potem genkernel, wiec wydaje mi sie ze to powinno byc. Na GNOME wchodze bez problemu na dyski, tylko ze logowanie mam na GNOME z konsoli jako root a potem wpisuje startx. A do kde loguje sie jaku user z kdm. W KDE nie moge wejsc, ale jak z konsoli zrobie mount /dev/hda6 /mnt a potem cat /mnt to widzi mi katalogi z dysku windowsowskiego.

 cat /etc/fstab

```
/dev/hda7        /       ext3    defaults                0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

```

cat /etc/mtab

```
/dev/hda7 / ext3 rw 0 0

proc /proc proc rw 0 0

sysfs /sys sysfs rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec 0 0

udev /dev tmpfs rw,nosuid 0 0

devpts /dev/pts devpts rw,nosuid,noexec 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

usbfs /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85 0 0

/dev/hda6 /mnt ntfs rw 0 0

```

----------

## tallica

1. Przekompiluj jądro:

a) usuń obsługę NTFS z jądra (do odczytu OK, ale bałbym się zapisywać na partycji, od tego masz NTFS-3G)

b) musisz mieć wkompilowane FUSE w jądrze, ew. jako moduł

Jak to zrobić? Trochę wysiłku.. poszukaj, to nie boli!

```
# grep FUSE /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

```

```
# grep NTFS /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set
```

----------

## syriusz21

Luzik. Po_prostu do kde loguje sie jako root i mam wszystko tak jak powinno byc. Komputer z gentoo tylko ja uzywam wiec to ze loguje sie jako root nic mi nie przeszkadza.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## caruso

U mnie dostęp do ntfsowskich partycji odbywa się tak:

fuse z portage

ntfs-3g z portage

odznaczenie opcji calkowicie zwiazanych z ntfs w kernelu, podobnie z fuse.

A partycje montuje 

```
mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/win -t ntfs-3g
```

Przy czym fuse powinien być załadowany.

Poza montowaniem partycji wszystko wykonaj sobie analogicznie.

----------

